# devede



## Purple_Q (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone have this program running? Can't seem to install via ports or packages. error code 1. Can't locate it manually. In short, what option do I have now? :\
  --Q


----------



## SirDice (Dec 15, 2009)

Fix the error?


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 15, 2009)

The error is that it can't find the data it's looking for anywhere. Do I have any other options other than going to the project's homesite and attempting to manually compile their source?
I know my ports tree is up to date since I just did that a minute before trying to install this.
  --Q

**EDIT**
I'm up and running but something is not in sync. I don't know what. I went and manually fetched the tarball elsewhere (freshports did me no justice). I got it to work by putting the tarball into /usr/ports/distfiles myself, but I wish I knew what went wrong with the ports tree to begin with. I double checked to make sure mine were up to date and they matched the server's snapshot. I guess the locations that the port were looking for don't, at present, don't have the original tarball that it is looking for. Thanks for looking SirDice.
  --Q


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 15, 2009)

if you had posted the error message, someone on here would have been able to help you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

The fact that sometimes port repositories and/or mirrors are in disrepair does not mean that there's anything wrong with the ports tree.


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 16, 2009)

I know. I was being a bit too broad in that statement. I meant to say that particular piece of the tree, more specifically, that port. Poor choice of words :\

Before it printed "error code 1", I could see what was wrong, it couldn't find the tarball it was looking for in any of the web addresses it was set to look for (isn't that what error code 1 is?) The ports tree, up to this point, has been flawless for my needs, and I didn't really know how to proceed. I guess every now and again this type of thing can occur.

My solution was simple; locate the exact version of the tarball, drop it into distfiles, then the system handled the rest (dependencies and etc).
  --Q


----------

